# ~Guru's USPlabs PowerFULL Review~



## Guru (Feb 4, 2006)

*USPlabs PowerFULL Review*​



USPlabs PowerFULL was one of the best supplements I ever used. Everything it claimed to do it did. I give PowerFULL a 2 thumbs up!




*USPlabs PowerFULL*​


*Increases Muscle Mass, Sleep Quality, Fat Loss, Recovery And More!​*

USPlab's Patent Pending Formula of PureSap(TM)(100% Saponis) and specially extracted Saponis from Muira Puama is a new unbelievable supplement. The science behind PureSap(TM) (100% Saponis) and our specially extracted Muira Puama is brand new to the industry. While Saponis and Muria Puama themselves are not new to the industry, we've revolutionized the way they are extracted and prepared. This results in a product with unrivaled quality and potency. The user will notice effects within 2-7 days of use. 


*The effects of PowerFULL include:​*



Increase in Muscle Mass


Increase in Fat Loss


Increase in Strength


Increase in Recovery from Exercise


Increase in Quality of Sleep


Increase in Positive Aggression


Increase in Physical Endurance


Increase in Sexual Vigor


Increase in Erection Strength​
PowerFULL stacks very well with Cissus RX. Cissus RX is also a natural anabolic, anti-catabolic, and analgesic that strengthens tendons and ligaments. In the supplement or pharmaceutical industry, you will be hard pressed to find a product as effective as Cissus RX void of any undesireable side effects. PowerFULL needs to be taken on an empty stomach 15-30 minutes before eating or exercising. Food will hinder absorption to a great degree.


*What's In It?​*
Supplement Facts:


Serving Size: 3 Capsules


Servings Per Container: 44
Amount Per Serving:


Proprietary Blend: 1200mg

PureSap(tm)(100% saponis)


Muira Puama
Other Ingredients:


Gelatin, cellulose.​
*Directions:* PowerFULL needs to be taken on an empty stomach 15-30 minutes before eating or exercising. Food will hinder absorption to a great degree. 

*All Info*: http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/usp/power.html



*Results*

*--Sleep*
At first my sleep was very bad, but as time went on it was very good. The one thing i did not like is when I woke up from my good sleep I was still very tired.

*--Sexual desire and erection strength*
This was a very good effect. I recieved a few comments from my GF asking me if I am using anything because I look bigger. Of course I said NO 

*--PUMP*
This was amazing! at first It hurt because the pump was so strong but after some time the pain went away. Awsome Pumps!

*--Muscle Endurance*
I always had alot of energy. I felt like I was superman. I recovered faster and lifted harder.

*--Quick recovery between sets and lactic acid buffering*
This was a huge factor. Because I was able to recover faster between sets my routine was alot shorter and I was able to get out of the gym early.

*--Strength*
This was very good, I went up around 10lbs in terms of lifts for each workout. I was alsways pumped and full of energy which helped as well.



*Summary*

USPlabs PowerFULL was an amazing product. It provided me with great gains in strength and it also made me feel like I was Superman; I was full of energy. 

I want to thank USPlabs for giving me this opportunity to give this great supplement a try. I wish nothing but the best for your company.


*My USPlabs PowerFULL Log:*
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=641413




*GURU*


----------



## Guru (Feb 4, 2006)

Mods if you need anything to be modified please inform me by PM. Thankyou


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 5, 2006)

What was your incentive to spend the time to put together such an organized plug? I made a thread just to say how impressed I was with cAMPHIBOLIC, but I don't see anyone writting such a detailed all-praising review without reward. Basically, this thread is   IMO. 

Someone had to call it for what it was. This is advertising.


----------



## Guru (Feb 5, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> What was your incentive to spend the time to put together such an organized plug? I made a thread just to say how impressed I was with cAMPHIBOLIC, but I don't see anyone writting such a detailed all-praising review without reward. Basically, this thread is   IMO.
> 
> Someone had to call it for what it was. This is advertising.


This is not my intention at all. I wrote this review on bodybuilding.com and on most threads you can write your thoughts on certain supplements. Is it different here? How is this spam, I dont have anything to do with usplabs.


EDIT: I wrote this awhile ago, I did not take alot of time to write it on here. Click on my link to my actual Journal. You will see that it was an old review of mine.


----------



## topolo (Feb 5, 2006)

I thought the product was worthless.


----------



## GFR (Feb 5, 2006)

I gained 50 lbs of pure muscle in only 11 days while using this fantastic product.


----------



## Guru (Feb 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I gained 50 lbs of pure muscle in only 11 days while using this fantastic product.


----------



## Flakko (Feb 6, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I gained 50 lbs of pure muscle in only 11 days while using this fantastic product.


 
Shit, I just read the review and my bench press went up by 100Lbs plus adding 3 inches to my arms and gaining 45.99Lbs and reducing my bf% to 0.0099


----------



## Guru (Feb 6, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Shit, I just read the review and my bench press went up by 100Lbs plus adding 3 inches to my arms and gaining 45.99Lbs and reducing my bf% to 0.0099


Ok easy guys.


----------



## Addiction (Feb 7, 2006)

Flakko said:
			
		

> Shit, I just read the review and my bench press went up by 100Lbs plus adding 3 inches to my arms and gaining 45.99Lbs and reducing my bf% to 0.0099


LMFAO!!!


----------



## MP fit (Feb 7, 2006)

troll


----------



## Guru (Feb 7, 2006)

MP fit said:
			
		

> troll


Im a troll? wtf are you talking about? I dont even know who the hell you are.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 9, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I thought the product was worthless.



Tops, do you find benefit from any product?


----------



## Robboe (Feb 9, 2006)

Guru, did your weight go up much from the trial?


----------



## topolo (Feb 9, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Tops, do you find benefit from any product?




only from my first couple go arounds with ph's. I also liked syntenhance.


----------



## bludevil (Feb 9, 2006)

I've also read other good reviews on PowerFull. Probably will give it a go in a few weeks. Thanks for the reveiw guru.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 9, 2006)

There are quite a few test subjects who claim similar results.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## topolo (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Robboe (Feb 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> only from my first couple go arounds with ph's. I also liked syntenhance.



I've come to a few conclusions:

1. You're a retard.
2. You're a retard who doesn't have a clue how to train.
3. You're a retard who doesn't have a clue how to train or eat.

Which is it to be?


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll order the product today and let you know sometime in March how things go. No hype here as I think most supps are BS and the sales reps are crooks. I will be an extremely critical client.

I just have that lab rat complex that gives me that itch now and then.


----------



## topolo (Feb 10, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> I've come to a few conclusions:
> 
> 1. You're a retard.
> 2. You're a retard who doesn't have a clue how to train.
> ...



I would have to go with number 1 but I prefer the term mentally challenged.


----------



## Guru (Feb 10, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Guru, did your weight go up much from the trial?


Hey buddy!

Not to much I forget exactly how much weight I put on its in my journal but I believe it was around 5lbs. Usplabs was a good guy. He sent me another bottle after I tested. I like the stuff. Dont get me wrong, I am not comparing it to any steroid or PH, all I am saying is that it holds its own.

To be honest bro, I think it would work best during PCT. Alongside nolva and/or clomid it would be awsome with keeping gains. If you read abit more on it you will see alot of people who tested mentioned this.


Oh and this is not spam  Thanks bud!


----------



## Robboe (Feb 13, 2006)

Its on my list of things to try.


----------



## topolo (Feb 13, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Its on my list of things to try.



I would suggest you add heterosexual sex to that list as well! I think you will like it.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 14, 2006)

How about just adding "sex" to the list? Doesn't matter what with.


----------



## topolo (Feb 14, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> How about just adding "sex" to the list? Doesn't matter what with.



works for Dale!


----------



## Guru (Feb 16, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> How about just adding "sex" to the list? Doesn't matter what with.


----------

